# Maybe time for a new shotgun



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

My old left hand Remington 11-87 12 gauge has a cracked bolt. The repair shop not real hopefull of finding one. They don't make them anymore. 
Looking at a benelli m2 in left hand. Any thoughts or opinions?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Its too bad that you are bringing this up now because Sportsmans Warehouse had a really good sale on the Benelli SBE-III for $1200 a couple weeks ago.

I have the SBE-II and am really happy with it. It has really held up to some brutal conditions and runs flawlessly and the Comfortech stock really dampens the recoil of heavy loads which allows you to take quick shots when you have several birds come into your decoys. 

Im sure the M2 would serve you well.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

I saw that. It was for right hand one only. I have a couple friends who have SBE IIs, they both love them.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Irish Lad said:


> My old left hand Remington 11-87 12 gauge has a cracked bolt. The repair shop not real hopefull of finding one. They don't make them anymore.
> Looking at a benelli m2 in left hand. Any thoughts or opinions?


I have shot a Benelli semi of some sort for the past 15 years as my main gun, with the M2 taking up the most recent eight or so years. Personally, I have never had one single issue. I highly recommend them!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I have never had an issue shooting a right hand gun left handed. I can't even imagine being distracted by hulls coming out.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

I have shot a Benelli semi of some sort for the past 15 years as my main gun, with the M2 taking up the most recent eight or so years. Personally, I have never had one single issue. I highly recommend them![/QUOTE]

If they can't fix my 11-87, I will most likely get one. The hard part is finding a left hand one.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Irish Lad said:


> If they can't fix my 11-87, I will most likely get one. The hard part is finding a left hand one.


Gunbroker.com currently has 57 different left handed Benellis. It's been years since I bought a gun from a store.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Might have to go that route. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Bax* said:


> Its too bad that you are bringing this up now because Sportsmans Warehouse had a really good sale on the Benelli SBE-III for $1200 a couple weeks ago.
> 
> I have the SBE-II and am really happy with it. It has really held up to some brutal conditions and runs flawlessly and the Comfortech stock really dampens the recoil of heavy loads which allows you to take quick shots when you have several birds come into your decoys.
> 
> Im sure the M2 would serve you well.


I was so close to pulling the trigger one that deal. If they do it again soon I definitely will be.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Irish Lad said:


> My old left hand Remington 11-87 12 gauge has a cracked bolt. The repair shop not real hopefull of finding one. They don't make them anymore.
> Looking at a benelli m2 in left hand. Any thoughts or opinions?


Check Numrich for a used bolt. They might have something


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

I will, thanks!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Tig weld it.

-DallanC


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

7MM RELOADED said:


> Irish Lad said:
> 
> 
> > My old left hand Remington 11-87 12 gauge has a cracked bolt. The repair shop not real hopefull of finding one. They don't make them anymore.
> ...


Looks like they have one. Thanks


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

They were able to get the bolt. Shogun is on the way back😁😁


----------

